# New ferrets soon!



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I've finally decided to get my ferret Ozzy some new playmates... going to wait until after he's castrated then I'm going to get 2 of his babies from the lady I got him off  Getting a new cage next week (the one Ozzy is in currently just isn't big enough) Then when I move in a few weeks I'm getting the 2 babies ^_^ So excited. The babies are albino x polecat so there should be some BEW's or silvered. 

EXCITED! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yay, i want to see pics 

Just remember that the BEW are usually (not always) deaf.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there

How old is Ozzy if hes over 1 you may need to wait a while after his op before introducing him to babies because far all his bits will be gone he may not realise lol. if may take a few months for the hormones to settle.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

He's 2 years old, gonna wait 3 weeks for his hormones to settle down (I can keep him in his old cage during this time) and introduce them slowly afterwards 

And they won't be pure BEW... Ozzy is Albino and the mum is a gorgeous light brown polecat girl so the babies should come out silvered but apparently there's some whites in there... Going to see them next week  Pics will be up as soon as I get them! Nip training should be fun... it's been a long time since I've kept kits!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How old are they as most kits are born with white fuzz then at 10-12 days the colour changes. depending on what they are going to be. Ozzy may need more then 3 weeks but as you have a spare cage that will be fine.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Plans changed and I'm getting 2 kits from different litters, one polecat and one silvered. The silvered kitis 4 weeks old now and the polecat is the same I believe. Ozzy will be separated for 4-5 weeks probably but introduced slowly over that period  Taking lots of precautions as I don't want Ozzy to have a go at the kits!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so your getting a silver and a polecat.? what colour is Ozzy


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

As I said earlier Ozzy is albino. Wasn't much fond of albinos til I got him but he's just so sweet and I've always had a soft spot for silvered ferrets and I like polecats and I have the chance to get both so I thought I might aswel. 

The lady I was getting the 2 off originally forgot I wanted 2 so only kept one reserved for me and all the others have now had deposits put down for them, hence me not getting 2 from the same lady 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Silver ferrets are beautiful they all are but i really like Dark eyed whites. and have some luckily


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I love the sandies 

I have 1 albino, 1 polecat, 1 polecat mitt and one sandy


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah sandies are georgous I have some too heres a pic of my polecat mitt kits last year. Inca Indy and Zena


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Indy is GORGEOUS! Want want want! visited the babies today and they're so cute! really tiny at the moment. One crawled onto my hand and I've claimed him now. 3 more weeks to wait! 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Akai-Chan said:


> Indy is GORGEOUS! Want want want! visited the babies today and they're so cute! really tiny at the moment. One crawled onto my hand and I've claimed him now. 3 more weeks to wait!
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Awww thanks yeah she is georgous i love her, I kept all the litter of 9 lol Cant wait to see pics of your new baby when he arrives. what colour?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> yeah sandies are georgous I have some too heres a pic of my polecat mitt kits last year. Inca Indy and Zena


Can i have Zena?  lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL i'll post pics of the other 3 sisters Bella, Nippy (She dosent anymore lol) and Gemini


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My 4 boys are in love :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Can i have Zena?  lol


shes sooo long now i must get some new photos they are 1 on 3rd june


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

The one I visited today was the polecat... Going to look at the silver next week  Couldn't believe how small they were! he just curled up in my hand and fell asleep straight away ^_^ So cute!

Peace
Akai-Chan

[EDIT] Oh my god your ferret are beautiful! wantwantwant!

Why can't I have all the ferrets in the world? Why why whyyyy?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

heres Incas Brothers ...... Salam Poley and Juno


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres the babies when they where tiny


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm posting pics for the hell of it 

Jake, Chilli, Spyro and Fenix


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what cute boys you have!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Fenix hates his picture being taken lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

This is the proud mother herself


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cute overload! going to go and find a corner ina sec to sit in for the rest of the night and go 'awwwwwww'. I think you just broke me... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Fenix hates his picture being taken lol


LOL bless him, they are so hard to get pics of lol so fast


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

mummy ferret looks very proud there 

Here's an action shot of Jake and Chilli war dancing, it always makes me chuckle 

Chilli has a cute bum lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww lol yeah heres rolo who sadly passed away just before christmas he used to play tug of war with your finger lol never drew blood. and his sister just for the hell of it Flake


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awww, i'm sorry about Rolo  He looked like a tubby boy hehe.

Havn't long taken mine to bed and given some raw beef mince for supper. That might be why they're being so quiet lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

that pic was taken in the winter when they put on winter fat lol yeah he loved his food, lol - Glad to hear you feed raw meat me too its better for them.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They still get their ferret nuggets but i do prefer them on raw, it's much more natural for them


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I give mine cat biscuts, and some sun flower/olive oil they love licking the oil with the raw meat, i class the dry food as there beard and butter lol


----------

